# 4 True Spokes for sale $300



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Used 4 true spokes 14x7 reversed 5 lug direct bolt on. Bolt pattern is 5x5. Will fit glasshouses and other big chevys. Used condition. 2 tires are ok, the others need to be replaced. $300 Takes them CASH and carry, no partial payment. Hold down to hold them first come first serve. Price is firm.







I will not ship. PICK UP ONLY. CASH ONLY.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WILL THEY FIT ON A LINCOLN


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

WHERE ARE LOCATED


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry Bro - SAN JOSE, CALIFORNIA


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

no shipping  


i want these....


----------



## dakotah61impala (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Mar 20 2009, 06:07 PM~13340624
> * Used 4 true spokes 14x7 reversed 5 lug direct bolt on. Bolt pattern is 5x5. Will fit glasshouses and other big chevys. Used condition.  2 tires are ok, the others need to be replaced. $300 Takes them CASH and carry, no partial payment. Hold down to hold them first come first serve. Price is firm.
> 
> 
> ...


I am interested in the True Spokes but I live in Sparks/Reno NV and wouldn't be able to get down to San Jose until next week. If this possible please let me know. Thanks Gary! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Mar 20 2009, 05:07 PM~13340624
> * Used 4 true spokes 14x7 reversed 5 lug direct bolt on. Bolt pattern is 5x5. Will fit glasshouses and other big chevys. Used condition.  2 tires are ok, the others need to be replaced. $300 Takes them CASH and carry, no partial payment. Hold down to hold them first come first serve. Price is firm.
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME YOUR INFO BRO IM IN TRACY A CAN PICK UP LMK THANKS


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

still available


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

still available


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

still available.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Still Available. PICK UP ONLY


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

HEY MY BRO WILL BE OUT THERE TONITE BUT I CAN ARRANGE FOR HIM TO PICK THEM UP ON MON IF UR NOT BUSY LMK THANKS


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

The Tures spokes are now SOLD. Thank you


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Mar 22 2009, 11:16 PM~13359180
> *The Tures spokes are now SOLD.  Thank you
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Mar 22 2009, 11:16 PM~13359180
> *The Tures spokes are now SOLD.  Thank you
> *


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Damm always pinche LAte!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 22 2010, 11:21 PM~17277606
> *Damm always pinche LAte!
> *


LOLS....YEAH ABOUT A YEAR LATE.... :rimshot:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 23 2010, 11:38 AM~17281094
> *LOLS....YEAH ABOUT A YEAR LATE.... :rimshot:
> *




:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 23 2010, 02:47 PM~17282554
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 x 82 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:sprint:


----------



## jquesada66 (Feb 20, 2013)

*4 true spokes still available?*

Very interested. Where are you located?


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

jquesada66 said:


> Very interested. Where are you located?


homie you're about 4 years too late


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

They sold in 2009 if u look at the first page


----------

